# salt block slabs as electric smoker heat sink/diffuser



## delfuegosr (Feb 27, 2017)

Anyone tried these big salt cooking slabs for heat sinks/diffuser in MES's? Seems like they would stabilize/deflect heat  pretty well.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 4, 2017)

Bricks wrapped in foil will work...   Salt may corrode your smoker....


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 4, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Bricks wrapped in foil will work...   Salt may corrode your smoker....



Yep, I use hard fire brick.  Once they heat up, they hold temp really well.


----------



## dward51 (Mar 4, 2017)

Bricks, concrete, clay flower pots, etc....  All a lot cheaper and more durable than a salt block and zero chance of salt corrosion.  Thermal mass is thermal mass, be it water, sand, concrete, etc...


----------



## dwdunlap (Mar 5, 2017)

Cranky - question.  

What do the heat sinks do for smoking?

How big are the fire bricks and where do get them?

Where do you place them in a 30" MES?

Thanks

DW

Still just a driver and a three wood between our houses.....


----------



## geezer (Mar 5, 2017)

I just use a water pan. As has been said you're just wanting additional thermal mass which makes maintaining temps far easier.


----------



## dwdunlap (Mar 5, 2017)

I see now. And my MES does have temp swings with the on/off cycles.

Thanks

DW


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 5, 2017)

DWDunlap said:


> Cranky - question.
> 
> What do the heat sinks do for smoking?
> 
> ...



The thermal mass makes recovery faster after opening the doors and also can assist in more even temps. 

I use "1/2 bricks" in mine.  1" thick x 4.5" x 9".  I buy my bricks from GarTex Masonry Supply on Plano Road.  Almost at the intersection of Plano road and 635.  

DW, I owe you a visit for sure.  Did you download my workbook?  PM me if you need the location again.


----------

